# Rare Richtofen video clip



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi Guys, I got sent a link to this; a fascinating clip of Richtofen taking off and flying a Fokker Triplane. The date of the clip is 3 September 1917. Watching the clip, there are a few things that stand out; note the aiercraft serial Fok FI 102 - this was Richtofen's first Triplane he flew and he scored two victories in it, the second at the end of the footage, where you'll see the airman he shot down and an enthusiastic Antony Fokker guesturing with his hands. The British airman was Lt Algernon Bird of 46 Sqn flying Sopwith Pup B1795 and he was Richtofen's 61st victory. Enjoy the clip.

ULTRA-RARE footage of the most famous fighter pilot ever

Watch on youtube here: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIiuyijwKRs_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2017)

Very cool Grant. Was the Goering at the 3:06 mark?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 7, 2017)

Great video. I didn't know any film of Richthofen existed. It makes him much more real than the old B/W photos do.


fubar57 said:


> Very cool Grant. Was the Goering at the 3:06 mark?


It does kind of look like him doesn't it


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2017)

Yep, think it is, Geo. Someone with better knowledge could name all those guys.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## soulezoo (Dec 8, 2017)

Wow. Incredible!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice find.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 8, 2017)

That is indeed a fantastic find. That "flying suit" was amazing to see. At 3:06 paused it and stepped through and it's hard to say but it does look like him and the uniform looks correct. The end is also amazing, the "good old boys" flying club except when I'm trying to kill you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hmmm...5 squirts into each cylinder to prime the engine, just like my chainsaw!

Also, anyone else think the chap on the left at the end of the clip, the one wearing the long raincoat, looks like Zilly from "Stop the Pigeon"?






Great video clip, though! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Dec 8, 2017)

Fantastic!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2017)

Great video!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 8, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> looks like Zilly from "Stop the Pigeon"?



Wasn't he modelled off Antony Fokker?!

Just looking at that clip again, the clip with Goering in it, (from 3.05) the guy with the part in his hair _looks_ like Rudolf Berthold, although he doesn't have a moustache, while the guy with the closely shaven head to the right is definitely Lothar von Richthofen.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 8, 2017)

nuuumannn said:


> The British airman was Lt Algernon Bird of 46 Sqn flying Sopwith Pup B1795 and he was Richtofen's 61st victory.



Algernon is conversing, smiling - but looks extremely uncomfortable.
Some googling and I found a bit more on the man. He was unimpressed with the Baron...

Lt Algernon Bird - von Richthofen's 61st opponent - The war in the air - Great War Forum


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 9, 2017)

Good stuff there, Graeme. It's no surprise that Bird didn't like Richtofen; from the info you provided, Bird didn't like the way he was treated like a trophy. In warfare, that is what he was, though and I'm sure it would have got the ire of many men.

Just a bit more on the clip; I found a photo taken on the same day, of Bird's Pup and the guys in the clip and it states that Fokker was wearing Bird's overcoat and head gear. Another German airman present in the last portion of the clip was Eberhard Mohnicke; he can be first seen at 4:45 clasping the stick. Also, in the first segment of the clip, the guy who turns around at 2:32 with the rather impressive nose is Walter Gottsch.


----------



## Barrett (Dec 14, 2017)

Leftenant Bird's son posted on The Aerodrome forum long ago. Said the pater was miffed at being trotted out as a trophy, but hey! He walked away unperforated when c. 85 of The Bloody Red Baron's victims were buried. And my gosh, who wouldn't like to pose with Richthofen AND Fokker? Sheesh--poor sport, that.


----------



## RAF_Loke (Dec 14, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Very cool Grant. Was the Goering at the 3:06 mark?


Yes I would say it is Göring to the left, and Lothar von Richthofen to the right.


----------

